# Some of my new Reed froggies



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I had some reed frogs arrive this week and they are stunning, some of the best species i have seen in a long while. 

_Hyperolius marmoratus_










_Hyperolius viridiflavus_



















_Hyperolius parkeri_ (my favourate)










and then it eats a cricket










_Hyperolius tuberilingus _(a close second favourate)










and final picture _H_. Parkeri sitting on a H. tuberilingus










Just so people know as well i also have some of these up for sale as i have some spare. 

Jay


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

they are very beautiful frogs there, how are they to keep?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Gaz_dbd said:


> they are very beautiful frogs there, how are they to keep?


they are realy really easy to keep, heres a care sheet Amphibian Care >> Reed Frog (Afrixalus, Heterixalus, and Hyperolius species)


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks ill take a look


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

They're gorgeous- and yes, they're pretty easy to keep- although mine never bred. Had a pair of H marmoratus (spelling?) for about six years.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Ron Magpie said:


> They're gorgeous- and yes, they're pretty easy to keep- although mine never bred. Had a pair of H marmoratus (spelling?) for about six years.


hehe you know you want another group. There appears to be males and females in the groups as well so brading is possiable. If you have a male and female breeding is pritty easy comapred to some frogs, as these don't need a rain chamber, just heavy spraying. 

Jay


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Beautiful! I love Reed Frogs, I think cause often they are so tiny.

Do you have any tank pics for us? :no1:


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

stunning frogs mate in good nick aswell i have seen plenty of reeds for sale in dire condition are these CB or WC


----------



## Dougie fleming (Nov 3, 2009)

nice frogs mate !


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

The _H. parkeri_ looks 100%_ H. puncticulatus_ rather than parkeri?

Super cute though!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Dendroman said:


> stunning frogs mate in good nick aswell i have seen plenty of reeds for sale in dire condition are these CB or WC


see a lot of WC reed frogs about so....I go with WC, but obviously I might be 100% wrong, 100%!:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> see a lot of WC reed frogs about so....I go with WC, but obviously I might be 100% wrong, 100%!:lol2:


Captive Farmed I believe.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Dendroman said:


> stunning frogs mate in good nick aswell i have seen plenty of reeds for sale in dire condition are these CB or WC


These are genuine CF. The parents were wc and bread in capativty, then reliesed. I had my doubts that i was going to end up with wc and was so pleased to see such health speciums that could easly pass for cb. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

joeyboy said:


> see a lot of WC reed frogs about so....I go with WC, but obviously I might be 100% wrong, 100%!:lol2:


As i said in the first post these are CF. I was expecting to recieve wc frogs passed off as cf but these are genuine cf and very healthy to the point that if i didnt know i would have said they were cb. 

I was sent pictures of the farms when they were ordered but i still didn't want to belleive. But these are genuine cf, the age and quality proves that an clears any doubt i had initially. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Saedcantas said:


> The _H. parkeri_ looks 100%_ H. puncticulatus_ rather than parkeri?
> 
> Super cute though!


 I agree with you there, and said that initially. However the owner of the farm and importer are adamant these are H.parkeri, and he has more experience with them then i do. 

Jay


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> hehe you know you want another group. There appears to be males and females in the groups as well so brading is possiable. If you have a male and female breeding is pritty easy comapred to some frogs, as these don't need a rain chamber, just heavy spraying.
> 
> Jay


 Of course I do! But I'm running out of spaces for tanks!:lol2:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Beautiful! I love Reed Frogs, I think cause often they are so tiny.
> 
> Do you have any tank pics for us? :no1:


I'll take one later for you, however its nothing exciting as its my quanteen tank, just an exo terra with some plants in and a water bowl. 

I do have some for sale if you want them hun? They are £10 each.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Ron Magpie said:


> Of course I do! But I'm running out of spaces for tanks!:lol2:


You can never run out just have to be more inventive as to where they go lol

Jay


----------



## matty123 (Sep 25, 2009)

really nice frogs :no1:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Spikebrit said:


> As i said in the first post these are CF. I was expecting to recieve wc frogs passed off as cf but these are genuine cf and very healthy to the point that if i didnt know i would have said they were cb.
> 
> I was sent pictures of the farms when they were ordered but i still didn't want to belleive. But these are genuine cf, the age and quality proves that an clears any doubt i had initially.
> 
> Jay


I see no CF in the first post! Hence me asking.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow. They're gorgeous.
Really like the tuberlingus.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

joeyboy said:


> I see no CF in the first post! Hence me asking.


Appologies, i mentioned it in the forsale thread not this one, sorry. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

ipreferaflan said:


> Wow. They're gorgeous.
> Really like the tuberlingus.


I've just got a picture of one of them under uv light and the colours have gone black and white in a refree t-shirt pattern. 

Jay


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> I've just got a picture of one of them under uv light and the colours have gone black and white in a refree t-shirt pattern.
> 
> Jay


haha! Sounds brill.
Grrr I wish I had money!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

ipreferaflan said:


> haha! Sounds brill.
> Grrr I wish I had money!


You know you can find some hehe, quality reed frogs don't come about often. They are also a family of frogs that cohabit nicly with each other as in they dont fight. However, breading when they cohabit has its debates as with any species.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

_Hyperolius viridiflavus coloured up_









Jay


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> _Hyperolius viridiflavus coloured up_
> image
> 
> Jay


:gasp:

OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWHH


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Spikebrit said:


> Appologies, i mentioned it in the forsale thread not this one, sorry.
> 
> Jay


haha np, sorry if the ! was scary, I forgot you can't detect sarcasm on the interwebz so well...:lol2:


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

how many species of reeds do you keep mate


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Spikebrit said:


> _Hyperolius viridiflavus coloured up_
> image
> 
> Jay


very nice :flrt:


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Spikebrit said:


> _Hyperolius viridiflavus coloured up_
> image
> 
> Jay


That's an Afrixalus species.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Saedcantas said:


> The _H. parkeri_ looks 100%_ H. puncticulatus_ rather than parkeri?


I agree that's a _puncticulatus_.

The _tuberilinguis_ also looks like _pictus_ and it looks like you may have some _glandicolor_ in the mix too.

I presume this was a Tanzania import?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Lesson learnt? Importers/Exporters generally don't know their _Hyperolius_ from their _Afrixalus _which is why Hyperoliidae are generally sold as mixed batches 

I've kept and bred _H. puncticulatus, parkeri_ aren't remotely similar 

Either way! Have loads of fun keeping these gorgeous froggies


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

looking good there


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

pollywog said:


> I agree that's a _puncticulatus_.
> 
> The _tuberilinguis_ also looks like _pictus_ and it looks like you may have some _glandicolor_ in the mix too.
> 
> I presume this was a Tanzania import?


Yep it was tanzania. 

So what was pictus is H. puncticuatus, which one do you think is the glandicolor?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

pollywog said:


> That's an Afrixalus species.


ooooooo, which one andrew? 

OK so i may have a few more species of reed frog then first thought lol, just makes it more fun.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Dendroman said:


> how many species of reeds do you keep mate


Since i may have got some of the species ID'ed incorrectly i may have about six looking at them now. lol.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Saedcantas said:


> Lesson learnt? Importers/Exporters generally don't know their _Hyperolius_ from their _Afrixalus _which is why Hyperoliidae are generally sold as mixed batches
> 
> I've kept and bred _H. puncticulatus, parkeri_ aren't remotely similar
> 
> Either way! Have loads of fun keeping these gorgeous froggies


Oh i never trust them lol, some of the geckcs that turned up were mixed with other species but i knew that was going to happen as they are so hard to seperate unless you know what to look for. 

I kept few H.Argos, a Kassina (sp) and an unknown green one many years ago now and fell in love with them. So now i tend to buy want i can when i see them just to see what i get as they are such an underrated frog species. 

Its the ones that came in as H._viridiflavus and H._tuberilingus _seem to me mixed with other speices. As the H.__marmoratus and the H.__puncticulatus_ all came in the correct groups even if the latter was mislabled. But thats one of the reasons i brought so many in. 

Jay


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

These look like _Hyperolius glandicolor_ although the whole _marmoratus_/_viridiflavous_ complex is so confusing it's difficult to say for sure.









This is _Hyperolius puncticulatus_









This looks like _Hyperolius pictus_









And this is _Afrixalus fornasini_


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Thank andrew.

so are H.marmoratus still


as they are so different from the H._glandicolor_ (what i had as h._viridiflavous_ )










Jay


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Spikebrit said:


> Thank andrew.
> 
> so are H.marmoratus still
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y182/spike18/DSCF0463.jpgimage


Difficult to say from that one picture but likely one of the _marmoratus_ or _viridiflavus_ complex.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

pollywog said:


> Difficult to say from that one picture but likely one of the _marmoratus_ or _viridiflavus_ complex.


Thanks Andrew you've been a huge help.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Jay, they look cool! Did you import these, or did you just get lucky and find them in a shop?

How are those plants? did they get on okay?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Mujician said:


> Hi Jay, they look cool! Did you import these, or did you just get lucky and find them in a shop?
> 
> How are those plants? did they get on okay?


These were imported through a freind of mine. 

The plants are great and have flourished in the tanks. 

I have some for sale mate if your interested?

Jay


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Spikebrit said:


> These were imported through a freind of mine.
> 
> The plants are great and have flourished in the tanks.
> 
> ...


 
Alas, my hands are full with what I have here, and wont be able really to house anything else until i have moved house! I'm planning on making a nice little planted tank for my pygmy chameleons when my baby rankins dragon is gone.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Mujician said:


> Alas, my hands are full with what I have here, and wont be able really to house anything else until i have moved house! I'm planning on making a nice little planted tank for my pygmy chameleons when my baby rankins dragon is gone.


ooooooo sounds nice, if you want any help drop me a line. Have you seen andrews (pollywog's) step by step planted tanks guide?? Though i don't know if its on his new website. 

Jay


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

No I havent, though i tried it with my rankins dragons in one little corner and the plants is surviving! The viv I have planned will have quite a lot of room at the bottom to hold hydroleca underneath the substrate. I also have thousands of springtails breeding too. (I was intending to breed sun beetles and put springtails in to keep the coir clean!) I'll have a good bash at this one!!

Was that a rubber plant I saw your frogs on?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

It may well be, but i don't know. They came from sainsburys for 1.99 each and were huge, two filled out the quanteen tank. 

According to the lables one is corodyline and the other croton if that helps. 

Jay


----------

